# How long will these salads last in the fridge?



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I tried to google but couldn't get what I was looking for. I was wondering if anyone had a ballpark idea of how long hummus, tabbouleh and baba ghannouj usually last when kept in a rubbermaid container in the fridge? Thanks!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, the lemon is going to help preserve. I would htink at least a week. All of those things will freeze fine as well.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you so much! I found a great market in the next town so I bought two pounds of each. I was worried the family wouldn't be able to eat it fast enough.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't speak for the others, because I've never made (or even heard of) baba ghannouj, and I've only ever made tabbouleh that I finished within a day. However, I've kept hummus for up to two weeks without any problems. According to what little I've read, it's not supposed to last that long, but it does.


----------

